# Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?



## Booogeyman (6. September 2018)

*Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*

Hallo zusammen,

in den letzten Wochen habe ich mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt (siehe Signatur).

Eingebaut sind derzeit folgende Platten:
- SAMSUNG 850 EVO SSD 256 GB (für Windows 10 + Programme) 
- CRUCIAL MX500 SSD 500 GB für Games

Nun suche ich noch eine Platte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien (Bedarf derzeit ca. 250 GB). Auf die Platte soll also eigentlich meistens nur draufgeschaufel werden. 
Würdet ihr eher zu einer SSD mit 500 GB greifen oder einer HDD mit 1-2 TB?

Gruß


----------



## bastian123f (6. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*

Ist die Frage. Wenn dein PC leise sein soll, dann eine SSD. Wenn es wurscht ist, dann eine HDD, wobei meine leiser ist als die Lüfter vom PC.

Wenn du sie nicht oft verwendest, dann könntest dir eine Externe zulegen.


----------



## Booogeyman (6. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Ist die Frage. Wenn dein PC leise sein soll, dann eine SSD. Wenn es wurscht ist, dann eine HDD, wobei meine leiser ist als die Lüfter vom PC.
> 
> Wenn du sie nicht oft verwendest, dann könntest dir eine Externe zulegen.



Du hast es sehr ähnlich aufgebaut wie ich sehe. Naja...wollte schon so leise als möglich bleiben. Die Silentwings und der Brocken 3 sind so gut wie nicht hörbar. Die Frage ist halt, wie laut denn eine HDD im Vergleich wirklich ist.


----------



## taks (6. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*

Ich merk einfach, dass meine HDD im Vergleich zu einer SSD recht lange zum laden meiner Fotos etc. hat.
Wenn du 100€ statt 50€ ausgeben kannst und willst, würd ich eher zu einer 500GB SSD raten


----------



## Booogeyman (6. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*



taks schrieb:


> Ich merk einfach, dass meine HDD im Vergleich zu einer SSD recht lange zum laden meiner Fotos etc. hat.
> Wenn du 100€ statt 50€ ausgeben kannst und willst, würd ich eher zu einer 500GB SSD raten



Ich tendiere auch eher zu einer SSD. Werde diese dann wohl fest einbauen und von Zeit zu Zeit auf eine externe HDD spiegeln wegen doppelter Datensicherung. Die Geschwindigkeit und das nicht vorhandene Betriebsgeräusch sind schon 2 große Vorteile einer SSD.


----------



## bastian123f (6. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*

Das Stimmt. Ich hatte halt extrem viel glück so eine leise Platte zu bekommen. Bei einem neuen Build würde ich diese aber auch komplett ersetzen und als Externe benutzen.


----------



## KrHome (6. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*

Eine SSD als Datengrab macht keinen Sinn.
  - Die höhere Übertragungsrate ist meist überflüssig, da die mehr als 100MB Übertragungsrate selbst der langsamen 5400u/min. HDDs vollkommen ausreichend sind. 
  - Die besseren Zugriffszeiten sind noch überflüssiger, da man die Daten meist sequenziell bzw. in geringer Anzahl abruft.
  - Eine HDD ist billiger.
  - Eine 5400u/min. HDD ist praktisch lautlos.

SSDs sind zudem als Backupmedium ungeeignet. Eine HDD kann Daten aufgrund der Magnetspeicherung ewig speichern, während eine SSD techinkbedingt nach einiger Zeit ohne Stromversorgung ihre Daten verliert. Laut Spezifikation muss der Datenerhalt einer SSD sogar nur für 2 Jahre ohne Strom gewährleistet sein.


----------



## ich558 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*

Würde nicht mehr auf HDD setzten. Momentan gibts auf Amazon eine Sandisk 480GB SSD für 65€


----------



## Booogeyman (7. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*



KrHome schrieb:


> Eine SSD als Datengrab macht keinen Sinn.
> - Die höhere Übertragungsrate ist meist überflüssig, da die mehr als 100MB Übertragungsrate selbst der langsamen 5400u/min. HDDs vollkommen ausreichend sind.
> - Die besseren Zugriffszeiten sind noch überflüssiger, da man die Daten meist sequenziell bzw. in geringer Anzahl abruft.
> - Eine HDD ist billiger.
> ...



Ich bin absolut bei dir, aber es wird ja ein zusätzliches Backup geben auf eine externe HDD. Ich bin datentechnisch irgendwie genügsam geworden in Zeiten von Streaming werden die MP3's nicht mehr viel mehr und Filme landen auch nicht mehr auf Platte, sodass der größere Speicherplatz von HDD's nicht benötigt wird.

Auf der anderen Seite sind Daten auf lange Sicht wohl besser aufgehoben auf einer HDD!?


----------



## taks (7. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sind Daten auf lange Sicht wohl besser aufgehoben auf einer HDD!?



Ja, HDDs halten Daten besser als SSD wenn der Datenträger nicht am Strom hängt.
Da du die Platte im PC verbaut hast und diese somit am Strom hängt, macht das aber keinen Unterschied.


----------



## tandel (7. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sind Daten auf lange Sicht wohl besser aufgehoben auf einer HDD!?



Auf lange Sicht kommt man um ein Backup nicht herum.
Bei diesen Datenmengen würde ich auf eine SSD (Platz, Geräusch) im PC setzen und zusätzlich die Daten in die Cloud und/oder auf eine externe Festplatte ziehen.


----------



## fotoman (7. September 2018)

*AW: Festplatte für Fotos, Musik, Filme, Dateien - HDD oder SSD?*



KrHome schrieb:


> Eine SSD als Datengrab macht keinen Sinn.
> - Die höhere Übertragungsrate ist meist überflüssig, da die mehr als 100MB Übertragungsrate selbst der langsamen 5400u/min. HDDs vollkommen ausreichend sind.
> - Die besseren Zugriffszeiten sind noch überflüssiger, da man die Daten meist sequenziell bzw. in geringer Anzahl abruft.


Tja, was ist in im Zusammenhang mit Bilder und Videos, die ab und zu mal auf ext. HDD gesichert werden, ein Datengrab?

Mein NAS ist für mich ein Datengrab. Auf die Daten greife ich lesend höchstens ein paarmal im Jahr zu, wenn ich uralte Bilder/Daten benötige oder die Daten prüfe. Die Bilder des letzten Jahres liegen zusätzlich lokal auf dem PC und darauf wird schon ein paar Monate nach der Aufnahme nur noch selten zugegriffen.

Das ist aber noch oft genug, dass ich die HDD dafür schon vor Jahren leid war und ein paar Euro für die 1 TB SSD ausgegeben habe (auch meine Freizeit hat für mich einen gewissen "Wert"). Es muss halt jeder selber wissen, wie intensig er seine Daten nutzt. Meine 5400er HHD ist regelmäßig eingebrochen, wenn ich mal im Batchbetrieb 50 Bilder konvertiert habe, der SSD ist es egal, ob ich nur 4 Threads oder doch 8 parallel zur Konvertierung laufen lasse. Oder ob ich die EXIF-Daten aller Bilder durchsuche, was ich zu selten mache, um eine doppelte Datenhaltung in der Bilddatenbak zu rechtfertigen.



KrHome schrieb:


> - Eine 5400u/min. HDD ist praktisch lautlos.


Dann habe ich wohl ein kaputtes Montagsmodel meiner WD Red 8TB erhalten.. Die höre ich problemlos selbst im alten NAS, wenn ich darauf zugreife und neben dem NAS stehe. Der PC ist zu >95% totenstill, einig bei längeren 100% CPU-Auslastung höre ich den CPU-Lüfter.



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sind Daten auf lange  Sicht wohl besser aufgehoben auf einer HDD!?


Ja, und zwar auch  ext. gelagert (also nicht im eigenen Haushalt oder im gleichen Haus) und regelmäßig überprüft. Und zwar nicht nur auf  "Vorhandensein gemäß Inhaltsverzeichnis" sondern auf inhaltliche  "unversehrtheit" (also mit Prüfsummen, falls das Dateisystem das für einen  nicht erledigt). Ohne sowas würde ich meinen 10 Jahre alten HDDs als  Backup-Medium nicht trauen. Die darauf abgelegten Bilder werden einmal  jährlich überprüft.

Alternativ könnte man bei Deiner recht kleinen Datenmenge auch die Sachen per 7zip verschlüsseln und in die Cloud hochladen.


----------

